# Schalchtfeld Rp



## Deck5 (15. April 2011)

Also nachdem die tavernen tod sind wasa vllt. daran liegt das zu wenig action drin war wolllte ich ein schlachtfeld rp starten wobei 1 sache nciht rp like wäre und zwar das man wiederbelebt werden kann bis zu einem tag nach seinem tod.
was haltet ihr davon das praktisch jede woche so ein neues schlachtfeld kommt und wir uns dann dort bekriegen??


----------



## heiduei (16. April 2011)

Wär BESTIMMT sau geil, aber ein paar Idioten gäbs immer die dann scheise bauen oder irgendwas anderes machen was alles aus dem Konzept bringen würde


----------



## Vetaro (16. April 2011)

Öhm.


Weisst du, Tavernen sind _deshalb_ so beliebte Orte fürs Rollenspiel, weil da jedre hingelangen kann. Das Tal im Dämmerwald ist nur deshalb kein allgemeiner RP-Hub, weil es nicht ideal zu erreichen ist. (und weil manchmal ein raid-drache drin rum stapft?)


Abgesehen davon müssen Leute auch irgendwie ne ausrede finden, weshalb sie wo sind. deshalb mag ja keiner todesritter, weil die, technisch gesehen, immer an der fron sein müssten und durch ihre pure _anwesenheit_ schon einen fauxpas begehen.

Und "rollenspiel wo man was machen kann" ist auch noch nie gut gewesen. Aus dem grund gibts kein RP in Nordend, in Cata-gebieten oder in dungeons, ausser die leute sind vorher ausführlich verabredet.  Weil die anderen leute dort nämlich _das_ machen wollen, was das Spiel ihnen anbietet.  Man _kann_ einfach kaum Rollenspiel machen, wenn man dabei ohne pausen kämpft.  Dungeon + RP macht man, indem man zwischen Kämpfen viel pausiert um zu reden.   


 PvP + RP verträgt sich nur, wenn du damit zufrieden bist, "Harr!" und "Urgh" als rollenspiel gelten zu lassen, und wenn du absolut mit dem Prinzip "Kämpfer werden immer und immer wieder in den Kampf zurückgeschickt wenn sie sterben, als wären wir in Unreal Tournament" zurecht kommst.

Und mal rein von der technischen seite: Ihr wollt euch zu 10t in ne schlachtfeld-warteschlange stellen?   Wenn dann einer geht, wird der durch nen PvPler ersetzt.   Oder wollt ihr das skirmish-system nutzen?    ... Es ist einfach so viel wirr und komisch und undurchdacht hier, dass ich glaube, dass ich meinen Aufwach-post einem troll gewidmet habe.


----------



## Deck5 (16. April 2011)

@ vetaro...... den troll ahbe ich mal überhört.
okkk ich weiß nciht wo ich anfangen soll deinen {[("Aufwach Post")]} zu krietisieren
sagen wir es mal einfach soooo...
1. ich meine heir im forum und nicht in wow
2. Todesritter an der Front??? sagt wer??
es gitb auch todesritter die einfach nichts mehr mit kämpfen zu tun haben wollen (z.b. in meiner geschichte(das macht man dann mit der seele die aus frostgram kam nachdem  der lichking tod ist!))
3. nein ich gebe mich nicht mit harrr und urgh zufrieden und die kämpfer werden von priestern der allianz bzw schamanen der horde geheilt werden das dann mal jemand stirbt ist klar aber dann lässt man den char einfach als leiche liegen und macht einen neuen außerdem wird das ganze nciht so oft passieren.
@heiduei naja man kann ja vorher regeln festlegen


----------



## Vetaro (17. April 2011)

Ach du sprachst von "heir im Forum". Entschuldige dass ich das nicht bemerkt habe, vielleicht liegt es daran, dass es _nirgendwo erwähnt oder angedeutet wurde_.

Die Todesritter-Sache war ein Beispiel, das du natürlich einfach ignoriert hast. Und es ist (um auf die Todesritter einzugehen) immernoch 'ne andere Sache, ob man wie du _mit nichts mehr was zu tun haben will_ oder ob man in die nächste Bar geht, sich einen trinkt und irgendwen schwängert.

Und ja, da stehen Leute, die die Kämpfer wiederbeleben, aber die gehören dann ja wohl doch n bisschen in die Kategorie "Wir tun so, als ob das nie passiert wäre". Es mag ja durchaus geschehen, dass einige Leute manchmal im Sterben liegende wiederbeleben.   Aber wenn man eine derartige massen-rezzierung wie die in Schlachtfeldern geschieht als Kanon ansieht, ist eigentlich ein großteil der gesamten Spielwelt-Logik im Popo.


----------



## Deck5 (8. August 2011)

@ Vetaro
1.satz: Ok punkt für dich wobei ich dachte das es klar gewesen wäre aber gut.
2 satz: es war ein beispiel auf welches du eine antwort haben wolltes und bezeichnest mich dann als ignorant?!? okkkk
3:satz: Welche massen rezesierung und welches wiederbeleben?? ich sagte folgendes Zitat Anfang:nein ich gebe mich nicht mit harrr und urgh zufrieden und die kämpfer werden von priestern der allianz bzw schamanen der horde geheilt werden das dann mal jemand stirbt ist klar aber dann lässt man den char einfach als leiche liegen und macht einen neuen außerdem wird das ganze nciht so oft passieren:Zitat ende!


----------



## BunzLee (5. Oktober 2011)

Aehem... Ja.

Also an sich wäre das Schlachtfeld-Foren-RP bestimmt umsetzbar. Wichtige wäre es, bestimmte Regeln vorher zu definieren. So musst du unbedingt eine hieb- und stichfeste Regelung zum Wiederbeleben hinkriegen. Ausserdem musst du bestimmte Regeln zum Kampf festlegen um zu verhindern, dass die Spieler sich gegenseitig die Köpfe einschlagen. Wie viel von einem Kampf darf jeder posten? Wann muss man den Post beenden um einem Gegenspieler die Chance zu geben darauf zu reagieren? Muss ein Spieler der sich in einen laufenden Kampf einklinkt erst einen Post vorher ankünden, damit er nicht einfach auftaucht und einen der beiden angeschlagenen Kämpfer einfach umnatzt?

Du siehst, das Problem bei solchen kampflastigen Geschichten sind immer die Spieler selbst. Es werden viele Diskussionen aufkommen, wenn man das Geschehen nicht etwas regelt. Vielleicht solltest du einen neutralen Spielleiter einbauen der die "Strategien" von Allianz und Horde durchliest und dann die Kämpfe aufgrund von Logik und Bemühung beurteilt und entscheidet - Oder allenfalls nur das Kampfgeschehen ein wenig lenkt. Meiner Meinung nach wäre das der sinnvollste Weg, da so die Spieler selbst so nicht direkt den Kampf entscheiden können. Ausserdem könnte dieser Spielleiter dann auch gleich Leute einführen die sich in deinen Kampf einmischen, ohne diesen gleich einen alles entscheidenden Vorteil zu geben.

Ich hoffe du verstehst einigermassen was ich meine. Du kannst dich sonst gerne melden, wenn ich dir das ausführlicher erklären soll.


----------



## Figetftw! (12. Oktober 2011)

wenn ihr zwei gruppen habt könntet ihr euch für "wargames" anmelden

dann stört auch kein "nicht"-rpler


----------

